# "Dudley" Combination Lock



## Beatty1 (3 Jul 2004)

When going to basic do the combination locks have to be the Dudley brand name?
I have a couple master lock combination locks, will the do just fine? or is this one of those; everyone being the same thing?


----------



## nULL (3 Jul 2004)

A dudley lock is 4 bucks.  Be a big spender.


----------



## Bert (3 Jul 2004)

You can have any combination lock you want.  I didn't use Dudleys in my course.  Yes, many things are the "same" in BMQ but your consumables like
locks, razors, shampoo, soaps, undies and such (the ones you actually use and not the ones on display) can all be different.  The Staff will specify what 
has to be the same in the course but locks are safe.


----------



## Drummie (3 Jul 2004)

There's display underwear? : Wowsers


----------



## themaskeduser (3 Jul 2004)

display underwear, eg; underwear you don't wear so that you can make your layout stay nice and neat for the next inspection
it's ths same as display razors till buddy got busted

"do you use that razor"
"yes mcpl"
"why is is soooooooo clean?"
.....no reply......
lol ;D


----------



## ZipperHead (3 Jul 2004)

Your instructors would have to be pretty stunned for you to get away with "display" kit. I was an instructor on a SQ in WATC, and most of the guys tried it, because their buddies said to go for it. I was born at night, but not last night. Some instructors don't care, and actually encourage it, but it is kind of pointless to even have kit laid out if you don't use it. 

I usually did a "test fire" of the perpertrator's shaving cream into his soap dish a few days in a row to make sure that if he wasn't using it, he was at least doing as much work as the "straight and narrow" guy at night to keep his kit up. >

As for the lock, get whatever works, but be aware: not all instructors are stupid (see above). Don't spin the dial around a few times, and then do everything to get it ready to open (ie 23left-21right-15left) so that all you have to do is pull  on it to open it (saving yourself that 5 seconds) because somebody will invariably tug in it to ensure that it is "secure". If it opens like that, it wasn't secure, and don't expect to find your kit in the same condition as when you left it....  :evil:

Good luck on your course,

Al


----------



## jswift872 (3 Jul 2004)

on the same not, i bought a nice shoe shine kit from 'moneys worth & best' company, real real nice kit, but i got home and was oh man, will they grill me because it isn't kiwi, does it really matter what brand? i mean they all do the same thing right?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (3 Jul 2004)

I'm on SQ now (well... on leave now, but you get the idea) and we lock our lockers for inspections. They don't check underwear placement or your soap dish or anything... but it may just be my course (or it may just be they havnt had a locker inspection yet)...


----------



## McG (3 Jul 2004)

Pte. McKibbon said:
			
		

> on the same not, i bought a nice shoe shine kit from 'moneys worth & best' company, real real nice kit, but i got home and was oh man, will they grill me because it isn't kiwi, does it really matter what brand? i mean they all do the same thing right?


No.  It does not matter.  "They" are being silly.  If it is black & shoe polish then it will do (the exception being the wet weather boots which have a special issued polish).  Some people will have an opinion as to which polish is better, but that is just an opinion.

I've crossed people that insist every male soldier should use the Gillet Sensor/Sensor Excel.  Why?  They believed it was the most popular brand and if everyone used it there would always be someone to borrow spare blades from if a few guys forgot to bring their spares to the field.


----------



## ZipperHead (3 Jul 2004)

Reference the boot polish, it _shouldn't_ matter which brand it is, as long as it gets the job done. He!!, if it works better than Kiwi let me know!! 

As for not having open locker inspections on SQ, I would hope that they do them at some point. If not, the instructors aren't doing their job. I would hope that you have a webbing, weapons, and EIS lay-out on your bed, right now. If not, that's a cakewalk course (IMO).

Al


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 Jul 2004)

yeah we lay our webbing out on the beds now...


----------

